# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Taksat

## Wiima sen pitää olla

Tässä mietin juuri, kuinka helppoa on pääkaupunkiseudulla on matkustaa toiseen kuntaan. Siellähän HSL-kunnilla on yhtenäinen taksajärjestelmä, niin eikö se olisi käypä myös täällä Tampereella? Olen huomannut, että on aika kallista mennä esim. Nokialle, sillä kertamaksu on 5 sinne. Matkakortilla ei pääse, ellei ole ladattu seutulippua, joka sattuu maksamaan 73.

Eli otetaan käyttöön yksi taksa kunnan sisäiseen matkaan ja toinen toiseen kuntaan matkustamiseen. Voisi olla myös mahdollisuus ostaa itselle sopiva lippu matkakortilta, kuten pk-seudulla.

Esittäkää ihmeessä kommenttia!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:01 ----------




> Voisi olla myös mahdollisuus ostaa itselle sopiva lippu matkakortilta, kuten pk-seudulla.


Tämä tietenkin vaatisi kortilukijoiden uusimista, jos tämä toteutetaan näin.

----------


## ultrix

> Tässä mietin juuri, kuinka helppoa on pääkaupunkiseudulla on matkustaa toiseen kuntaan. Siellähän HSL-kunnilla on yhtenäinen taksajärjestelmä, niin eikö se olisi käypä myös täällä Tampereella? Olen huomannut, että on aika kallista mennä esim. Nokialle, sillä kertamaksu on 5 sinne. Matkakortilla ei pääse, ellei ole ladattu seutulippua, joka sattuu maksamaan 73.
> 
> Eli otetaan käyttöön yksi taksa kunnan sisäiseen matkaan ja toinen toiseen kuntaan matkustamiseen. Voisi olla myös mahdollisuus ostaa itselle sopiva lippu matkakortilta, kuten pk-seudulla.


Tämä on seutuyhteistyön (JOLILA, TASE 2025) myötä tulossa vääjäämättä, löisin itse vetoa kesän 2014 puolesta tämän starttaamisen kanssa. Tuolloin siis tulnee käyttöön  jos multa kysytään  kaupunkiliikennetariffi ja seutuliikennetariffi. Tosin multahan ei välttämättä kysytä.  :Wink: 

Seutuliikennetariffi voisi olla 8:5 suhteessa kaupunkiliikennetariffiin, eli kk-kaupunkilipun maksaessa 50 euroa kk-seutulippu maksaisi 80 euroa (tähän siis sisältyy inflaatio, joka tuonee muutamassa vuodessa tuonsuuruiset korotukset). Kertalippukin voisi olla mallia 2,5 euroa kaupunkilippu ja 4 euroa seutulippu. 

Kaupunkiliikenteen tariffialue kattaisi nykyisen Tampereen kantakaupungin ja Aitolahden ohella Ylöjärvestä Siivikkalan, Teivon ja Vuorentaustan alueet, Nokiasta KolmenkulmanKalkun ja Pitkänniemen alueet (Maatialan salmi ja Vihnusjärvi rajana), Pirkkalan, Lempäälästä sähkölinjan pohjoispuoliset alueet, eli lähinnä Sääksjärven sekä Kangasalta niinikään sähkölinjaa seuraavat alueet, eli Lentolan etl:n länsipuoliset alueet (Suur-Vatiala ja Lamminrahka). Sen sijaan Teisko ei kuuluisi etäisyydestään johtuen vyöhykkeeseen, vaan siellä maksettaisiin seutulippua. Mulla on tästä vyöhykkeestä karttakin, mutta en löytänyt sitä tähän hätään mistään.

Lisäksi olisi Kaupunkiliikennelipun hintainen kuntalippu, eli kehyskunnassa kaupunkiliikennealueella asuva voisi käyttötapojensa mukaan päättää, käyttääkö kaupunkilippua, kuntalippua vaiko seutulippua. Teiskoon saisi myös "kuntalipun", joka kattaisi ainakin AitolahtiTeisko-alueen. Mahdollisesti palveluverkosta johtuvista syistä voitaisiin sallia matkustaminen myös aina Koilliskeskukselle asti, mutta ei sen pidemmälle.

Toinen malli on tämä Antero Alγun suosima heksamalli, jossa ostetaan vyöhykerajan ylityksiä ja on vapaasti valittava "kotivyöhyke", jonka ympärille näitä ylityksiä ostellaan. Joka pysäkillä olisi sitten joku helppotajuinen symboli, joka kertoisi millä vyöhykkeellä pysäkki asuupi.




> Tämä tietenkin vaatisi kortilukijoiden uusimista, jos tämä toteutetaan näin.


Näppiksellä tms. input devicellä varustettu lisämokkula Pusateciin riittää.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaupunkiliikenteen tariffialue kattaisi nykyisen Tampereen kantakaupungin ja Aitolahden ohella Ylöjärvestä Siivikkalan, Teivon ja Vuorentaustan alueet, Nokiasta KolmenkulmanKalkun ja Pitkänniemen alueet (Maatialan salmi ja Vihnusjärvi rajana), Pirkkalan, Lempäälästä sähkölinjan pohjoispuoliset alueet, eli lähinnä Sääksjärven sekä Kangasalta niinikään sähkölinjaa seuraavat alueet, eli Lentolan etl:n länsipuoliset alueet (Suur-Vatiala ja Lamminrahka). Sen sijaan Teisko ei kuuluisi etäisyydestään johtuen vyöhykkeeseen, vaan siellä maksettaisiin seutulippua.


Ei tule menemään läpi, enkä näe mitään syytä miksi pitäisikään mennä. En usko että saman kunnan asukkaita tullaan asettamaan keskenään eriarvoiseen asemaan tässä asiassa. Voihan noita kunnanrajoja pitää teennäisinä jos haluaa, mutta aikalailla yhtä keinotekoista on piirrellä tariffirajoja keskelle kuntaa (etenkin jos puhutaan juurikin tästä kahden vyöhykkeen mallista).

----------


## ultrix

> Ei tule menemään läpi, enkä näe mitään syytä miksi pitäisikään mennä. En usko että saman kunnan asukkaita tullaan asettamaan keskenään eriarvoiseen asemaan tässä asiassa. Voihan noita kunnanrajoja pitää teennäisinä jos haluaa, mutta aikalailla yhtä keinotekoista on piirrellä tariffirajoja keskelle kuntaa (etenkin jos puhutaan juurikin tästä kahden vyöhykkeen mallista).


Perusteena voidaan käyttää approksimaatiota harpilla piikki Keskustorilla piirretystä ympyrästä. Tällöin mainitsemani, oleellisesti Tampereen taajamassa kiinni olevat alueet kunnallishallinnollisesta statuksestaan riippumatta olisivat osa Kaupunkiliikenne-aluetta ja vice versa.

----------


## kouvo

> Perusteena voidaan käyttää approksimaatiota harpilla piikki Keskustorilla piirretystä ympyrästä. Tällöin mainitsemani, oleellisesti Tampereen taajamassa kiinni olevat alueet kunnallishallinnollisesta statuksestaan riippumatta olisivat osa Kaupunkiliikenne-aluetta ja vice versa.


En usko että tuo riittää perusteeksi, ainakaan tälle kahden vyöhykkeen mallille. Kunnallishallinnolliset rajat on kuitenkin suht selkeitä näissä asioissa. Harpin heiluttelulla saadaan varmasti aikaiseksi kunnon riidat ja pattitilanteet mm. seuraavissa kysymyksissä:

1) Miksi teiskolaiset maksavat enemmän kuin muut kaupunkilaiset?
2) Miksi kehyskunnan keskustasta joutuu maksamaan "seutua" vaikka mailin päässä saman kunnan sisällä sijaitsevalta asuntoalueelta körötellään "kaupungilla"?
3) Ja miksi kyseiseltä asuntoalueelta kehyskuntakeskukseen tuleva joutuu maksamaan "seutua"? 
4) Miksi kehyskunnan keskustassa asuvat joutuvat maksamaan saman "seudun" kuin peninkulman päässä asuvat kuntalaiset?

Pointti on siinä, että jos se tariffiraja pitää johonkin vetää, niin kyllä siinä aikalailla nämä "kaupungin" ja "seudun" väliset rajat ovat veteenpiirrettyjä viivoja, jos niitä lähdetään omien tulkintojen kautta hakemaan. Uskoisin että esittämäsi malli kelpaisi Tampereella varsin mainiosti, kehyskunnista vosi sitten olla vähän hiljaisempia hurraa-huutoja odotettavissa.

----------


## ultrix

Mallinihan perustuu sille, että kaupunkirakenteessa on paikoin suvantokohtia: esim. Ylöjärven linkkitornin metsä, Lentolan valtava yhdyskuntarakenteen avohaava, Sääksjärven ja Kuljun välinen metsä sekä Maatialan salmi. Hankalimmat rajanvetokohdat ovat Kankaantakana sekä Teivon pohjoispuolisella, alati täydentyvällä alueella.

Teiskolaiset käytännössä kuppaavat varsinaistamperelaisia puoli-ilmaisilla lipuilla. Miksi jostain Terälandelta pitää päästä karkeasti kolmanneksen halvemmalla kuin jostain Killosta tms., joka näkyy Ratinaan?

Se missä lopulliset tariffirajat sijaitsisivat olis kunkin kunnan poliittinen päätös. Jos Ylöjärvi ei halua yhtään alueitaan kaupunkiliikennealueelle niin ei sit.

----------


## kouvo

> Mallinihan perustuu sille, että kaupunkirakenteessa on paikoin suvantokohtia: esim. Ylöjärven linkkitornin metsä, Lentolan valtava yhdyskuntarakenteen avohaava, Sääksjärven ja Kuljun välinen metsä sekä Maatialan salmi. Hankalimmat rajanvetokohdat ovat Kankaantakana sekä Teivon pohjoispuolisella, alati täydentyvällä alueella.
> 
> Teiskolaiset käytännössä kuppaavat varsinaistamperelaisia puoli-ilmaisilla lipuilla. Miksi jostain Terälandelta pitää päästä karkeasti kolmanneksen halvemmalla kuin jostain Killosta tms., joka näkyy Ratinaan?
> 
> Se missä lopulliset tariffirajat sijaitsisivat olis kunkin kunnan poliittinen päätös. Jos Ylöjärvi ei halua yhtään alueitaan kaupunkiliikennealueelle niin ei sit.


Mielestäni malli perustuu enemmänkin siihen, että mielivaltaisesti poimitaan alueita "kaupunkiin" tai "seutuun" sen perusteella missä joku pöpelikkö tai vesiaihe sattuu sijaitsemaan. 

Itse en lähtisi erottelemaan teiskolaisia ja varsinaistamperelaisia, eivätköhän ne kumpikin ole aivan tasa-arvoisia kuntalaisryhmiä. Varsinais-Tampere on aikoinaan halunnut liittää kyseiset alueet itseensä (osittain löysilläkin lupauksilla), joten tasapuolinen kohtelu on nähdäkseni täysin itsestäänselvyys. 

Osa kehyskunnistakin on joka tapauksessa maantieteellisesti niin laajoja, että ei siitä kuppaamisesta eroon päästä esittämälläsi mallilla.

Aika varma olen siitä, että jos *kahden tariffialueen* systeemiin mennään, niin Tampere on Tampere ja Seutu on Seutu ihan kunnallishallinnollisten rajojen mukaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mallinihan perustuu sille, että kaupunkirakenteessa on paikoin suvantokohtia: esim. Ylöjärven linkkitornin metsä, Lentolan valtava yhdyskuntarakenteen avohaava, Sääksjärven ja Kuljun välinen metsä sekä Maatialan salmi. Hankalimmat rajanvetokohdat ovat Kankaantakana sekä Teivon pohjoispuolisella, alati täydentyvällä alueella.
> 
> Teiskolaiset käytännössä kuppaavat varsinaistamperelaisia puoli-ilmaisilla lipuilla. Miksi jostain Terälandelta pitää päästä karkeasti kolmanneksen halvemmalla kuin jostain Killosta tms., joka näkyy Ratinaan?
> 
> Se missä lopulliset tariffirajat sijaitsisivat olis kunkin kunnan poliittinen päätös. Jos Ylöjärvi ei halua yhtään alueitaan kaupunkiliikennealueelle niin ei sit.


Suurin syy lienee se, että kuntien täytyy kohdella asukkaitaan tasapuolisesti tai toisinsanoen tasa-arvoisesti. Nythän tämä ei toteudu esimerkiksi Ylöjärvellä, jossa Siivikkalalaiset saavat tuon kaupunkihinnan. Asiaan tullee ratkaisu jonkin oikeusasteen päätöksellä lähitulevaisuudessa. 
Kun täällä joukkoliikennettä on väkisin haluttu muuttaa peruspalveluksi (jota se ei ole), niin tällöinhän me syrjäkylilläkin asuvat olemme oikeutettu samaan palvelutasoon ja hintaan kuin kuntien keskustaajamissa asuvat.  Tällä on tuon tasapuolisuuden ja tasa-arvoisuuden ansiosta käytännössä lain tuoma tuki. Tätä ei monikaan ole tullut ajatelleeksi, kun on väkisin ajanut joukkoliikennelain tuhoamista (uusimista). 
Tariffirajat ovat poliittisia päätöksiä, joita tuskin mikään kunta tekee kun näkee päätöksensä hintalapun. Sen vuoksi nyt Tampereen seutuliikenteen hävittämistä (sosialisoimista) on viety kiireellä ja hintatiedot hyvin peittäen. Lautakunnassa on Tampereella enemmistö (veikkaampa, että ratkaiseva puheenjohtajan rooli on aina Tamperelaisilla) ja asioista päättävät ovat poliitikkoja. Ts. henkilöitä joiden interssi on miellyttää heitä äänestäviä eikä mitään muuta.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Voitko kertoa, millä tavalla Tampereella on sosialisoitu liikennettä? Mielestäni kuntarajat ylittävä HSL-tyyppinen organisaatio ei ole mitään sosialisointia, vaan toimintaa, jolla yritetään luoda joukkoliikenteestä yksi kokonaisuus ja palveluverkko.

Millaista sosialisointia on muuten se, että aika paljon elyt ostelevat bussifirmoilta vuoroja ilman, että niille on mitään tarvetta...

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Voitko kertoa, millä tavalla Tampereella on sosialisoitu liikennettä? Mielestäni kuntarajat ylittävä HSL-tyyppinen organisaatio ei ole mitään sosialisointia, vaan toimintaa, jolla yritetään luoda joukkoliikenteestä yksi kokonaisuus ja palveluverkko.
> 
> Millaista sosialisointia on muuten se, että aika paljon elyt ostelevat bussifirmoilta vuoroja ilman, että niille on mitään tarvetta...


Sosialisointia on se, että olemassa olevat liikennöitsijät syrjäytetään, heiltä otetaan heidän liikennelupansa heidän reittilalueisiinsa ja keinotekoisesti synnytetään byrokraattinen elin, joka tekee samaa liikennesuunnittelutyötä, kuin liikennöitsijät ennen. Joukkoliikenne on jo yksi kokonaisuus, ei sen pidä olla yhden omistuksessa tai yhden suunnittelemaa. Joukkoliikenteessä on ollut palveluverkko, Matkahuolto. Nykyinen kehitys ja pyrkimys on sosialisointia. 
Ja se, että elyt ostelevat bussifirmoilta vuoroja on juuri sitä mitä ostojen pitäisi olla: kannattamaton liikenne, jos sitä halutaan ajaa, maksetaan jonkun muun toimesta kuin liikenteen suorittajan. Kannattaa muistaa, että ne ostoliikennevuorotkin ovat kilpailutettuja, valitettavasti. Mutta näin sen pitäisi olla. Liikennöitsijä suorittaa liikenteen ja liikenne, joka ei kannata tai jota halutaan (mutta liikennöitsijä ei tuota omakustanteisena) hankitaan joko tältä liikennöitsijältä tai muulta liikennöistijältä (ottaen huomioon tietysti haittaamistekijät itsekannattavalle liikenteelle).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sosialisointia on se, että olemassa olevat liikennöitsijät syrjäytetään, heiltä otetaan heidän liikennelupansa heidän reittilalueisiinsa ja keinotekoisesti synnytetään byrokraattinen elin, joka tekee samaa liikennesuunnittelutyötä, kuin liikennöitsijät ennen. Joukkoliikenne on jo yksi kokonaisuus, ei sen pidä olla yhden omistuksessa tai yhden suunnittelemaa. Joukkoliikenteessä on ollut palveluverkko, Matkahuolto. Nykyinen kehitys ja pyrkimys on sosialisointia.


Ei bussiliikenteessä tähän asti ole mitään markkinataloutta ollut. Linjalupa on ollut lähinnä feodaalinen läänitys. Ei sen kanssa ole kukaan muu voinut kilpailla, ja luvat ovatkin pysyneet samoilla firmoilla jopa vuosikymmeniä.

Siitä voidaan tietysti olla kahta mieltä pitääkö käytössä olla täysin vapaa kilpailu vai yhteiskunnan tilaama ostoliikenne. Jos markkinat tuottavat riittävän hyvän palvelun riittävän edullisesti, niin sitten ilman muuta vapaa kilpailu. Jos vapaa kilpailu ei toimi, palvelu jää liian vaatimattomaksi tai vastaavaa, niin sitten yhteiskunnan tulee järjestää liikenne.

Mutta siinä ei ole mitään järkeä että yksityiset firmat voivat pitää hallussaan monopolia tietyillä reiteillä, ajaa kannattavia vuoroja ja vaatia yhteiskunnan subventiota kannattamattomiin vuoroihin. Jos veronmaksaja joutuu rahoittamaan toimintaa, niin verovarojen järkevää käyttöä on, että yhteiskunta ottaa kyseisellä reitillä kokonaisvastuun liikenteen taloudesta ja kerää voitot yhtälailla kuin tappiot.

Sitäpaitsi Admiral Observer tietää ihan tasan tarkkaan, että tämä käytäntö perustuu EU:n palvelusopimusasetukseen, joka on suoraan osa yhteisölainsäädäntöä, ja sen tarkoitus on nimenomaan huolehtia sekä markkinoiden toimivuudesta että peruspalveluiden saatavuudesta.

Joukkoliikennehän on nimittäin mitä suurimmassa määrin peruspalvelu. Jos muutan vaikka hypoteettiseen paikkaan nimeltä Hämeenkorpi (joka nimestään huolimatta sijaitsee taajaman liepeillä), ja valitsen asuinpaikkani sen mukaan, että voin kulkea ohi kulkevalla joukkoliikenteellä eikä tarvitse ostaa autoa, niin jos liikennöitsijä yhtäkkiä kannattavuussyistä supistaa tarjontaa tai lakkaa ajamasta reittiä, niin se loukkaa minun oikeuksiani mobiliteettiin ainakin jollakin tasolla. Kaavoituksen ja joukkoliikennepalvelujen tulisi kulkea käsi kädessä, mutta alueita ei voida kaavoittaa joukkoliikenteen varaan, jos joukkoliikenne on yksittäisen liikennöitsijän feodaalipäätösvallan alaista.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni malli perustuu enemmänkin siihen, että mielivaltaisesti poimitaan alueita "kaupunkiin" tai "seutuun" sen perusteella missä joku pöpelikkö tai vesiaihe sattuu sijaitsemaan.


Pöpeliköt ja vesiaiheet nyt ovat luontevia vaiheita yhdyskuntarakenteessa, suuria no-interestvyöhykkeitä, joilla ei ole edes joukkoliikennepysäkeitä. Kuten esimerkiksi juuri Lentolan etl:n seutu: länsipuolella Prisman pysäkki ja itäpuolella Suoraman pysäkki, aika pitkä välimatka, jotta se ei ole enää järin houkutteleva käveltäväksi Suoramalta.




> Osa kehyskunnistakin on joka tapauksessa maantieteellisesti niin laajoja, että ei siitä kuppaamisesta eroon päästä esittämälläsi mallilla.


No se on niiden ympäryskuntien ongelma. Mitäs valtaavat jotain Kuruja ja Kuhmalahtia. 

Minusta muuten em. pitäjien lisäksi myös Viljakkala on epäluonteva osa Tampereen seutua, mikä on toki eri ketjun aihe. Mutta todettakoon, että Viljakkalan, Hämeenkyrön ja Ikaalisten Kyrösjärvi-kokonaisuus olisi aivan mahtava myös joukkoliikenteen järkevän järjestämisen kannalta (juureni ovat puoliksi Kyrösjärven rannoilta).



> Aika varma olen siitä, että jos *kahden tariffialueen* systeemiin mennään, niin Tampere on Tampere ja Seutu on Seutu ihan kunnallishallinnollisten rajojen mukaan.


Jos näin on, niin aika surullista _laatikon sisäpuolista_ ajattelua edustaa se. Kuntarajat ovat pähkähulluja, ja niiden pitäisi olla vain administratiivisia veronkeruuyksikköjä, ei vaikuttaa ihmisten elämään sen enempää kuin autoliikenteessäkään.




> Itse en lähtisi erottelemaan teiskolaisia ja  varsinaistamperelaisia, eivätköhän ne kumpikin ole aivan tasa-arvoisia  kuntalaisryhmiä. Varsinais-Tampere on aikoinaan halunnut liittää  kyseiset alueet itseensä (osittain löysilläkin lupauksilla), joten  tasapuolinen kohtelu on nähdäkseni täysin itsestäänselvyys.





> Suurin syy lienee se, että kuntien täytyy kohdella asukkaitaan tasapuolisesti tai toisinsanoen tasa-arvoisesti.


Tämä on virhetulkinta. Kuntien järjestämissä palveluissa, joiden tariffia ei ole säädelty erityislailla, voi hinnoittelua soveltaa kulurakenteen mukaan. Ei ole pykälää, joka määräisi kunnan tarjoamaan yleisen toimivaltansa nojalla tarjoamansa yksityisoikeudellisetkin palvelut (joukkoliikennelipun myynti matkustajalle on yksityisoikeudellinen oikeustoimi) kaikille kuntalaisille täsmälleen samaan hintaan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Sosialisointia on se, että olemassa olevat liikennöitsijät syrjäytetään, heiltä otetaan heidän liikennelupansa heidän reittilalueisiinsa ja keinotekoisesti synnytetään byrokraattinen elin, joka tekee samaa liikennesuunnittelutyötä, kuin liikennöitsijät ennen. Joukkoliikenne on jo yksi kokonaisuus, ei sen pidä olla yhden omistuksessa tai yhden suunnittelemaa. Joukkoliikenteessä on ollut palveluverkko, Matkahuolto. Nykyinen kehitys ja pyrkimys on sosialisointia. 
> Ja se, että elyt ostelevat bussifirmoilta vuoroja on juuri sitä mitä ostojen pitäisi olla: kannattamaton liikenne, jos sitä halutaan ajaa, maksetaan jonkun muun toimesta kuin liikenteen suorittajan. Kannattaa muistaa, että ne ostoliikennevuorotkin ovat kilpailutettuja, valitettavasti. Mutta näin sen pitäisi olla. Liikennöitsijä suorittaa liikenteen ja liikenne, joka ei kannata tai jota halutaan (mutta liikennöitsijä ei tuota omakustanteisena) hankitaan joko tältä liikennöitsijältä tai muulta liikennöistijältä (ottaen huomioon tietysti haittaamistekijät itsekannattavalle liikenteelle).


Jaa.a..ihan kaikkea, mitä kauppakamari tai linja-autoliitto sanoo ei varmaan kannata uskoa.
Elävä elämä kuitenkin kertoo asian laidan, sillä jokainen täysjärkinen ihminen näkee, miten myönteinen asia on ollut YTV:n ja HKL:n kaltaisten organisaatioiden suunnittelutyö ja miten ne ovat vaikuttaneet yhteiskuntaan. Missä pk-seutu olisi ilman YTV:tä? Pitäisikö jokaisen liikennöitsijän itse saada päättää, missä hän ajaa ja mihin aikaan? On nimenomaan perusteltua, että maankäyttö ja liikenne sovitetaan yhteen ja suunnitellaan linjasto, joka kytkeytyy yhteen muidenkin liikennemuotojen, kuten junan, metron tai ratikan kanssa.

Mutta tällainen ei tietenkään liikennöitsijöitä kiinnosta ja senhän me kaikki tiedämme. Kun selailee JLF:n ketjuja, käy ilmi, kuka vastusti eniten esim. Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen lainmuutosta ja uudelleenorganisointia ja millä perustein.

----------


## Hartsa

> Eli otetaan käyttöön yksi taksa kunnan sisäiseen matkaan ja toinen toiseen kuntaan matkustamiseen. Voisi olla myös mahdollisuus ostaa itselle sopiva lippu matkakortilta, kuten pk-seudulla.


Tuollainen seutuvyöhyke olisi hyvä uudistus ja vaikkapa samanlainen järjestelmä kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla on nykyään että painikkeilla ostetaan arvokortilta joko kaupungin sisäinen matka tai seutumatka. Sen sijaan tuleva check in check out on mielestäni älytön. Toivottavasti sitä ei oteta käyttöön muualla Suomessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen sijaan tuleva check in check out on mielestäni älytön. Toivottavasti sitä ei oteta käyttöön muualla Suomessa.


Ei sitä oteta myöskään HSL-alueella käyttöön. HSL on päättänyt luopua siitä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Liikennöitsijä suorittaa liikenteen ja liikenne, joka ei kannata tai jota halutaan (mutta liikennöitsijä ei tuota omakustanteisena) hankitaan joko tältä liikennöitsijältä tai muulta liikennöistijältä (ottaen huomioon tietysti haittaamistekijät itsekannattavalle liikenteelle).


Tampereen seudulla seutuliikenne ei ole ollut itsekannattavaa eikä omakustanteista, ei nyt siirtymäkauden liikennöintisopimusten aikana eikä myöskään ennen sitä liikennelupien aikana. Seutuliikenteen liikevaihdosta 20-30% on lipputukea. Tampereen seutuliikennettä ei olisi enää pitkään aikaan ajettu nykyisen kaltaisena ilman yhteiskunnan tukea.

----------


## tkp

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/pirk...rroilla/197026
http://kaupunki.virrat.fi/dynastia/k...OUS-1125-5.HTM

Helppo nostaa hintaa kun on ely-keskuksen kanssa tehdyn sopimuksen mukaan yksinoikeus linjaan ja koululaiset on pakko viedä. Sinänsä ihmetyttää jos linjaa ajetaan lupaperusteella niin eikö liikennöitsijän tarvitse hyväksyä esim. Matkahuollon kortteja tai millä taksalla liikennöitsijä veisi tavallisen matkustajan?

----------

